# Smoothest Writing



## xiton (Mar 19, 2009)

So I've stumbled into this section of the forums here, and I'm a bit curious. If one were looking for the smoothest writing pen at a great (budget) price, what would they look for?

I'll be honest here, my handwriting is horrible. I've never used a fountain pen, and I've never been a fan of the cheap free-flowing ink (gel or otherwise) pens available at all local stores.

With that said, I'd still love to have a pen that I can keep with me as I used to do with a small space pen way back in my school days. 

Please point me in the right direction!

:thanks


----------



## Blame (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, if you want a cheap, smooth fountain pen, there is a Lamy that I seem to recall is quite good. I think it is the Safari. I tried it in a pen shop, the stainless steel nib was plenty smooth enough and it was less than twenty quid. Personally I didn't like it because the grip was molded plastic in a triangle shape that forced my fingers into a position I wouldn't normally hold a pen. But everyone else seemed to like this about it!


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

Caran D'Ache (also) makes affordable ballpoints that are very smooth writing with shock resistant tip.

http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Caran_dAche_849_Original.html

http://www.pengallery.com/default.a..._index=1&range=Metal Collection&range_index=7


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been very pleased with the Pilot disposable Varsity fountain pens. They're cheap, usually under $4. They're not refillable, so a purist would laugh at this, but they write very smoothly, and are a good way to test whether you like the feel of a fountain pen without investing a larger chunk of money.


----------



## xiton (Mar 19, 2009)

I think a ballpoint would be my best bet, but I'd like to try out that $4 FP to get an idea of how they work and feel.

Any other opinions for super fluid and smooth ballpoints?


----------



## VetteBandit (Feb 19, 2009)

Ballpoints are all pretty well the same with the exception of the gel ballpoints that write more like a rollerball. I would try a few out and see what you like, in a BP I feel like its all personal preference.


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

These *Sheaffer Intensity* sell for around $31.00 each, before shipping.



















These *Sheaffer 500* sell for around $33.75 each, before shipping.



















While the folllowing should sell for well within $4.00 each, before shipping.

http://www.bicworld.com/us/products/categories/16/ballpoint-pens/disp:all


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

$45.00 (before shipping) for this full gold-plated *Sheaffer Targa* NOS.


----------



## Bisquitlips (Nov 26, 2008)

Ball points will never compete with fountain pens when it comes to effortless writing.

I would like to suggest that you give a Waterman Phileas a try. For a $60.00 (I've found them as inexpensive as $30.00) pen it is just a great writer! Not a bad looking instrument either.


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree wholeheartedly with B/Lips. 

Love them or hate them (I love them), fountain pens are king when it comes to comfortable, effortless writing. Ballpoints cannot hold a candle to them.


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

Shangas said:


> ...Love them *or* hate them (I love them), ...


It does not need to be "OR". FP and BP are different and they each have their relative merits.

FP can be the great in writing experience but BP is more suitable to a wider spectrum of paper quality.

It is about the aptness to each individual's application that should determine which to use. There are times I use FP, there also are times BP is more suitable.

It is not simply just about "Love them *or* hate them"; it's about choosing appropriately according to need and application.


----------



## brabus (Jul 2, 2009)

There's an easier way to find out which ballpoint pen you want. Simply just by the refills and try them that's what I did. I would personally opt for a cheap parker pen since I find their refills are the most consistant.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Benjamin Chin said:


> It does not need to be "OR". FP and BP are different and they each have their relative merits.
> 
> FP can be the great in writing experience but BP is more suitable to a wider spectrum of paper quality.
> 
> ...


You make an excellent point. But I would add that the instrument makes a difference. Recently, I picked up a Bexley FP with a SS nib that writes like a knife through butter. Cost me less than $90. That pen can be used on carbons if you are ever faced with that.

If the paper is bad, I just write on it and let someone else try to read it. On the very few times that I am faced with coated paper, I borrow someone else's BP/RB. :-d

Occasionally, I feel life is too short. Get something you like and enjoy and let the rest fall into place on its own accord.

Dan


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

D N Ravenna said:


> ... I would add that the instrument makes a difference. Recently, I picked up a Bexley FP with a SS nib that writes like a knife through butter. Cost me less than $90. That pen can be used on carbons if you are ever faced with that.
> 
> If the paper is bad, I just write on it and let someone else try to read it. On the very few times that I am faced with coated paper, I borrow someone else's BP/RB. :-d
> 
> ...


Not every FP is rugged like your Bexley nor does everyone with more delicate FP's would want to treat their pens the way you could with your Bexley.

The fact that you had to "borrow someone else's BP/RB" is in itself an acknowledgement of the limitation of the FP.

Yes life is short. That is all the more we have to live it as best as we could; that includes using the right tool for the right job --- there are times FP's are great, there are times others such as BP's are more suitable.

Cheers ! ;-)


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

Benjamin Chin said:


> It does not need to be "OR". FP and BP are different and they each have their relative merits.
> 
> FP can be the great in writing experience but BP is more suitable to a wider spectrum of paper quality.
> 
> ...


I have recently started using FP's, a Nakaya and Sailor Pro-Gear, and find I use them in almost all circumstances. I use a BP only on Part Return tags for work, as they require pressure for the copies.

You ever notice how the receipts for your meals at resturants, on the thin, heat activated paper, rarely allows a BP to work? The FP always works on those receipts... I just love the "Feel" of a good FP on paper. Just my $0.02...


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

Stark said:


> ... Nakaya and Sailor Pro-Gear, and find I use them in almost all circumstances. I use a BP only on Part Return tags for work, as they require pressure for the copies.
> 
> You ever notice how the receipts for your meals at resturants, on the thin, heat activated paper, rarely allows a BP to work? The FP always works on those receipts... I just love the "Feel" of a good FP on paper...


Your choices to go with Nakaya and Sailor Pro-Gear are very good indeed. You must have done alot of research. :-!

With instances of having to sign on thermal receipts, I use my Parker BP (or my BIC Orange Fine BP if I so happen to have it with me). These are common BP's in my area. Parker BP has textured (as opposed to smooth) ball-bearing tip which gives it an advantage on smooth thermal paper.


----------



## molad (Mar 7, 2008)

xiton said:


> If one were looking for the smoothest writing pen at a great (budget) price, what would they look for?


You might want to check out the Uni-Ball "Jetstream" pens. They combine the best features of both a traditional ballpoint and a modern rollerball/gel pen. Like a RB, they put down a good, solid line of ink and write extremely smoothly. Unlike a RB, they don't run out of ink so quickly and the ink is waterproof.

The following link shows some of the models, although most office supply stores carry them also:
http://www.jetpens.com/search.php?x=0&y=0&q=jetstream

One of my favorite daily carry pens is the multi-pen version, although I replaced the .5 refills with .7:
http://www.jetpens.com/product_info.php/products_id/3227


----------



## helius (Jan 28, 2009)

johnchoe said:


> I've been very pleased with the Pilot disposable Varsity fountain pens. They're cheap, usually under $4. They're not refillable, so a purist would laugh at this, but they write very smoothly, and are a good way to test whether you like the feel of a fountain pen without investing a larger chunk of money.


The Pilot Varsity fountain pens are indeed re-fillable, even for a klutz like me. Simply wrap the nib with a dish cloth (or any cloth you don't mind getting stained) and gently wiggle the nib/feed assembly out of the front end of the pen with a twisting motion. I've refilled my disposable Varsity pens a handful of times and so far the seals haven't shown any signs of weakening. These pens take a lot of beating and the nibs are just about indestructible.

To be fair, the painted barrels are looking a little ratty but they're hard to beat for those times when you really don't want to carry/use your nicer pens.


----------



## 2ears1heart (Jun 27, 2010)

xiton said:


> So I've stumbled into this section of the forums here, and I'm a bit curious. If one were looking for the smoothest writing pen at a great (budget) price, what would they look for?
> 
> I'll be honest here, my handwriting is horrible. I've never used a fountain pen, and I've never been a fan of the cheap free-flowing ink (gel or otherwise) pens available at all local stores.
> 
> ...


for the best nibs, get a Sailor.

The Sailor Sapporo is the best fountain pen (though... it is in art deco style) as it's compact and for it's money, it won't hurt if u lose it.

you would probably have to cap it / post it when you write because it's a compact length. I got no problems with it's width though.

Go for the Medium Fine nib.

the gold nibs are have a better tactile feedback.

I don't use the sailor pens now cause... I hate the screwing and unscrewing.

I am on a Lamy 2000, a vintage one.

Also, take note, if u are using it to write, you really want one that when lost... you would not cry yourself a river.

if it's for "i have arrived" status, or you are a insurance / car sales person, go for mont blanc.


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

I discovered the Zebra F-701 and put in a Fisher Space Pen refill.

Makes one heck of a pen.


----------

